

Liberals and Conservatives Neurochemically Different - ironcondor
http://www.latimes.com/news/science/la-sci-politics10sep10,0,5982337.story?coll=la-home-center

======
gojomo
Neurochemically? Really? The string 'chem' doesn't even appear in the article.

~~~
ironcondor
From the research:

"Political scientists and psychologists have noted that, on average,
conservatives show more structured and persistent cognitive styles, whereas
liberals are more responsive to informational complexity, ambiguity and
novelty. We tested the hypothesis that these profiles relate to differences in
general neurocognitive functioning using event-related potentials, and found
that greater liberalism was associated with stronger conflict-related anterior
cingulate activity, suggesting greater neurocognitive sensitivity to cues for
altering a habitual response pattern."

I was just trying to be accurate. I could have use the phrase "wired
differently," but there are no wires in the brain. Whether we know the
specific physical differences or not, the profound observation is that there
is one. And the basis of our thoughts, opinions, etc, is neurochemical.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Correlation does not equal causality.

